# Measle Rash after MMR Vaccine



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi,

I really hope someone can help!

DD had her MMR Vaccine 16 days ago, on Friday evening (14 days after) she developed a high temp of 39.1 degs C and I have struggled to get it down below 38 degs this weekend   despite giving her the max 10ml calpol every 6 hours.  Tonight in the bath I have noticed that she has a rash on her tummy and top of her legs, it feels like tiny bumps under her skin, and her skin on her tummy and back appears quite flushed.  I presume this is a side effect from the MMR Vaccine!

I'm very worried that because she has had a reaction like this that she may be contagious.  My 15 month old DS started with Chicken Pox on Friday! and he is un immunized for Measles etc as we fell off the radar when we moved, and had to have his Hib/Men and then his pnemoccoal (spelling!) catch up first, he is scheduled for the MMr 20th March.  I'm petrified that he will now catch measels on top of his chicken pox! 

Please does anyone know if DD is contagious??

Shelley x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

The rash does sound like post imms...they can develop a rash between 10-14 days after.

If your DD hasnt had chicken pox already its more than likely she will get chicken pox as well. (but the mmr imms dose is small so it shouldnt affect how your dd is with the chicken pox).

Just checked on the NHS Choices website: ''People who have been recently immunised cannot infect others with the viruses contained in the MMR vaccine''.

Hope this helps

Jeanettex


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks for your reply Jeanette.  Her temp has finally come down this morning, still a little high at 37.5 but more manageable and she says she feels better! maybe the rash is bringing it to an end.  Caitlin had Chicken Pox last year so we should be fine there   so pleased to hear she isn't infectious   .

Sorry I now have another question.  When I got N up this morning his face is swollen from the Chicken Pox and his right eye area is very swollen, looks like a black eye without the bruising!   His actual eye isn't red or running, just a little gunk in the tear area.  I can't seem to get hold of my medical centre at the moment!!  Do you think it is worth paying the Doc a visit to check him over again?  I don't want to appear as a paranoid Mummy!!

Thanks again Jeanette you're a star 

Shelley x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya hun

I would be inclined to get your GP to take a look.

If you cant..have you got an NHS drop in centre near you?

Jx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya,

Finally managed to get hold of Medical Centre who said to bring him in.  He has just been started on a course of Anti-B's.  We have been told to watch for German Measels as the little boy in his room who had chicken pox last week has German Measels this week!! Oh Joy

Thanks again Jeanette xx


----------

